
Secure any website with click and install plugins - koraygocmen
https://www.violetnorth.com
======
koraygocmen
We built a service that allows you to secure any website with just clicking
and installing plugins.

You can click and install plugins for:

\- DDoS Protection (we sit between your site and your visitors) \- Port
filtering (we only allow 80 and 443 traffic) \- Error alerting (we will email
you and/or post it to the slack webhook you provide when your site throws an
error) \- Always https (we will redirect http traffic to https) \- Protect
Sensitive URIs (we will block all IPs that are not whitelisted by you from
accessing URIs determined by you. Best for wp-admin logins)

We also provide your site with a free wildcard SSL certificate.

We are currently in beta and we are constantly building more plugins,
everything I just mentioned is 100% free. Would love to hear some feedback!

[https://www.violetnorth.com](https://www.violetnorth.com)

